# Is it enough filtration?



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello again,

I have a 75gallon tank, planted with tropical fish. I have at around 70-80 fish at a time, plus many snails and I want to add some shrimp again in the future. Right now I have 4 Hob filters that do a great job with the water (very clean and ALWAYS the tests come back great) but for once they are somewhat loud (especially the Aq110) and secondly they do not help with my Co2 system. Thats what I have right now

fluval C3 (rated: 20-50 gallon tanks - 153 gph)
AquaClear 50 (rated: 20-50 gallon tanks - 200 gph)
AquaClear 50 (rated: 20-50 gallon tanks - 200 gph)
Aquaclear 110 (rated: 60-110 gallon tanks - 500 gph)
Total: 1053 gph

I wanted to get rid of all those and buy a fluval canister 406. Do you think it will be enough with all that fish load? Any help is appreciated


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It might be high enough but I would recommend a slightly larger filter. I use a rena xp3 on my 90 gallon, it is rated for up to 175. Always best to go a fair bit bigger than you think.

Without knowing the exact stock, this is the best advice I can give.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> It might be high enough but I would recommend a slightly larger filter. I use a rena xp3 on my 90 gallon, it is rated for up to 175. Always best to go a fair bit bigger than you think.
> 
> Without knowing the exact stock, this is the best advice I can give.


thanks for the answer. To be honest I do not (have never) use anything else other than eheim and fluval. So I cannot know how they compare. I know that bigger is always better and you can see that from what I have right now on my tank! My stock will always be the same. 40-50 tetras, 10-20 other small tropical fish (danios, rasboras, guppies etc) and 5-10 bigger fish like gouramis, rainbowfish, dwarf cichlids etc.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think a single 406 would be enough, perhaps a 406 and the 110... another option would be the eheim 2217 but again with a 110..

I have a 110 running currently and so long as I keep the water level topped up I don't notice it. Having said that if I strain to hear the filters on the tank, the sound of the 110 is more noticeable than both the fx6 and the 2262 running on the same tank.

Have you considered the fx6 as a single filter option? It maybe your best choice if you want a single canister.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

SKurj said:


> I don't think a single 406 would be enough, perhaps a 406 and the 110... another option would be the eheim 2217 but again with a 110..
> 
> I have a 110 running currently and so long as I keep the water level topped up I don't notice it. Having said that if I strain to hear the filters on the tank, the sound of the 110 is more noticeable than both the fx6 and the 2262 running on the same tank.
> 
> Have you considered the fx6 as a single filter option? It maybe your best choice if you want a single canister.


My problems are
1) Aq110 because it is TOO loud
and 
2) Hob in general because the mess up my co2

fx5/6 is too expensive for now


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

keep your eyes open for a used one. There seems to be a bit of a hole in eheim and fluvals lines between the 406/2217 and then the fx6/2262 sizes.. Well not including the fancy eheim's...

My 110 was abit obnoxiously loud this time around, (it sat unused for a 18 months) until the slime built up and it went quiet.. remove the lid if you haven't already.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

SKurj said:


> keep your eyes open for a used one. There seems to be a bit of a hole in eheim and fluvals lines between the 406/2217 and then the fx6/2262 sizes.. Well not including the fancy eheim's...
> 
> My 110 was abit obnoxiously loud this time around, (it sat unused for a 18 months) until the slime built up and it went quiet.. remove the lid if you haven't already.


I have tried everything. It is still loud. I am exchanging it. Used fx5 goes for 250. Not worth it


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

No they go for $150, but thats fine, I answered the original question a single 406 is not enough.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

SKurj said:


> No they go for $150, but thats fine, I answered the original question a single 406 is not enough.


Since you wrote that, I searched and i found 3 people selling them.
$250
$260
$260

_________________________

Anyway, Update

I got rid of the AQ110 and got the Marineland C-360 ($90 cheaper than the fluval 406). Reviews online were equal (if not better) than the fluval, so I figured to save the extra money. Returning it if it doesn't work perfectly will be easy.

At this moment I have 3 Hobs (fluval c3, aq50 and aq50) on there and in some hours I will have the canister too. Anyone else using it?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

SKurj said:


> No they go for $150, but thats fine, I answered the original question a single 406 is not enough.


I've never seen a used FX5/6 for less than $200. Usually 250.

Having said that, Monk, you should really get one if you're planning on going with a single filter. With a heavy bioload, a single 406 is going to be scraping it for bare minimum filtration. I'd suggest running the 406 plus the 110 or running the FX6 by itself. If you go 406, consider a 2217 instead. I like them better. Hold more biomedia than the 406 and there's no bypass.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50303&highlight=fx5

I passed on this one, just wasn't timed right for me.

Ohh yeah I know its early, but Black Friday and Boxing day they were $175 brand new at Petsmart (got mine on boxing day). (that's why you maybe seeing some bnib for around $260)


----------

